# 70s style bodybuilding routines?



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried it? Thinking of giving tis a try 

Taken from http://boldanddetermined.com/2011/12/01/the-old-school-70s-bodybuilding-routine/



This is the de-facto bodypart split of the 1970?s era bodybuilders:
​


*Monday*: Chest and Back
​


*Tuesday*: Shoulders and Arms
​


*Wednesday*: Legs
​


*Thursday*: Chest and Back
​


*Friday*: Shoulders and Arms
​


*Saturday*: Legs
​


*Sunday*: Rest
​


Abdominals (Abs), Calves, Neck and Trapezius work was done 4-6 times per week or as needed.
​


The seventies bodybuilders would typically start their routine with abdominal or calf work (if needed).
​


After the abs and calves they would start with their hardest and heaviest exercise. The exercises they used were the most basic, multi-joint movement that build the most muscle. They would start with the hardest and heaviest and work towards the lightest exercises.
​


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Too much volume for me. Try it though, may be OK for you. I lift relatively heavy and CNS gets fried easily.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

aesthetically i prefer the old timers i dunno how much that was down to the training tho


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably lack of GH and Slin tbh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to have no other commitments to your time to fit all that in imo...


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> aesthetically i prefer the old timers i dunno how much that was down to the training tho


Well I think the gear and the massive meals helped alot


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I did that routine for years and it was the best I ever did for gains. Only stopped because the 80's and 90's started and I fell into the trap of the over training myth. Might just do that routine again.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

looks like one of arnies splits laid out in his BB encyclopaedia, lots of volume, not really my cup of tea either,

if you wanted to try it, i would set it out like so

mon - chest/back

tue - legs

wed- shoulders/arms

thurs - rest

fri - chest/back

sat - legs

sun - shoulders/arms

mon- rest

then repeat, reason being, your delts (esp front) bis and tris will get hit on monday through secondary actions, so would want a day to rest them before directly hitting them, even using gear this type of training could potentially lead to overtraining if a compromise isnt made regarding the volume, frequency or intensity...as one increases, one has to decrease..and seeing as the volume and frequency are high, the intensity would have to be kept low as to avoid overtraining,which imo bunks the whole workout. its not one i would try to follow lol


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Well as I'm coming off a cycle this week I will be hitting this but with low intensity. Smashed some personal bests on cycle but I want ti focus more on isolation rather than compound. Get nice and lean again. If I go for heavy off cycle I will be way to sore and loose alot of weight. Probably injure myself too. I might mix it around though, everything twice a week sounds good never done it before.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

70's style. AKA. Dbol with every meal. :whistling:

Remember guys, "I drink beeeer, Milk is for Baby's"


----------

